# Magic @ Heat (11/24)



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Dwight should be able to manhandle the Heat's frontline without Shaq.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

The way Miami is playing, we should win handily. Which means we probably will lose.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

JNice said:


> The way Miami is playing, we should win handily. Which means we probably will lose.


I think we're getting a little better about that. At least the Memphis game was close.....

:bananallama:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Feed_Dwight said:


> I think we're getting a little better about that. At least the Memphis game was close.....
> 
> :bananallama:



Love these new smilies! :yay: 

But yeah, tip-off is in 10 minutes, and I'm pretty excited about this game. I'm smelling a win in this one.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic already racking up the TOs...


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a bad feeling Kapono is going to tear us up tonight.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

X-Factor said:


> Magic already racking up the TOs...


I see 2 TO's with 3 minutes left in the first quarter. That's pretty good for this team. I'm not watching the game but it looks like Jameer's forcing his game again... He's got the most FGA and 0 assists so far. He really needs to stop that crap.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Dwayne Wade SHUT DOWN by Darko!
And then Doleac pick up the should-have-been flagarant on the other side of the floor.

Niiiice play.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

How did we end up winning that quarter?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Miami's ball movement has been so good so far this game, it's amazing...

But Hedo just needs to stop shooting. Seriously. Couldn't knock down a shot to save his life right now.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

[


Feed_Dwight said:


> I see 2 TO's with 3 minutes left in the first quarter. That's pretty good for this team. I'm not watching the game but it looks like Jameer's forcing his game again... He's got the most FGA and 0 assists so far. He really needs to stop that crap.


I guess so, but it seemed that a lot of plays were a bad pass, or travel. I guess I overestimated.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

:laugh:

Two air balls on one possesion for the Heat.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

X-Factor said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Two air balls on one possesion for the Heat.


lol, let me guess... they were both from Walker?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic go into the break with a 1 point lead.

In general, the team was able to limit turnovers, and that's why we're still in this game. We can't drop anything tonight. 

Defense has been ok, but we have to focus on shutting down Wade more in the 2nd half then we did in this one.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Feed_Dwight said:


> lol, let me guess... they were both from Walker?


I think the first one was, and then the second one was a desperation buzzer-beater, that didn't draw rim.


Also, the broadcasters mentioned something interesting, in that the Magic, while being #1 in the league in turnovers, usually don't get hurt by them. We turn it over on dumb things like traveling, and throwing it out of bounds, but don't leave ourselves susseptable to the fast break going the other way often.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Both teams sort of stumble out of the gate; not a very polished looking play to start the 3rd.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

This crap with Wade getting bailed out on every miss is pissing me off.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

We had so many chances in the 3rd, to break away and pull the game out of reach, but somehow, we're going into the 4th tied at 78.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

X-Factor said:


> This crap with Wade getting bailed out on every miss is pissing me off.


Yup. But that's Wade's game.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Halrious how the wheels fall off for the Heat when Wade isn't on the court.

Had to get him back into the game, I'm sure quicker then Riley wanted.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Hedo has been playing horribly as of late...

Something's up with him.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

X-Factor said:


> Hedo has been playing horribly as of late...
> 
> Something's up with him.


Yeah, aparently he's been sick since the season started. Its been over a month, though. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Get that rebound Dwight!!!! You gonnna let a PG outrebound you????? Grr...


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

What took the refs so long to figure out? You have 0.4 seconds left, Hill deflects the inbound. The game is over. Right there. Thank god they didn't blow this call too.

I'll cut the complaining and take the hard fought W though.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

quality win, the I dare say the best we've had thus far this year.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Duck34234 said:


> quality win, the I dare say the best we've had thus far this year.


I agree with that. Miami didn't give us this win. We went out there and took it from them.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

8 team TO's and 19 FGA for Dwight to go with his 13 FTA. Thats what I want to see every game!


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Feed_Dwight said:


> 8 team TO's and 19 FGA for Dwight to go with his 13 FTA. Thats what I want to see every game!


Having Dwight hit a few more of those attempts would have been nice, but I like that we worked it into him early, and often.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

X-Factor said:


> Having Dwight hit a few more of those attempts would have been nice, but I like that we worked it into him early, and often.


I credit Zo's D for that. He had a few blocks on Dwight. Were they coming with double teams tonight? If not, Zo's done the best job on Dwight this year.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Cleveland lost tonight too. We're a game ahead of them now for the #1 spot in the East. :clap:


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Great win, hope we are going to get another one tomorrow, before going on the tough road trip...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This was a great win for Orlando. Regardless of Shaq missing the game, Wade had Miami running fairly smooth. He was getting all sorts of open shots for his teammates all game and was completely unstoppable off the dribble. He got a ton of free throw attempts and most of them justified ... most of them.

Darko with some big 2nd half minutes. 

Great job by Dwight tonight. Haslem always gives him problems and Zo stuffed him a couple times, but he kept getting after it.

Our depth is really showing. Last year we'd have a tough time winning with Hedo playing like he is.

Also, I'm impressed with Bogans. He gets some of the weirdest minutes of anyone in the league but still manages to come in playing great defense and knocking down shots. 

:clap2:


----------

